# Cool Commercial! Check this out!



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Cool Commercial:
http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/honda.php

Read the info first, then watch the clip.

And you thought those people that set up roomfuls of dominos to 
knock over were amazing. There are no computer graphics or digital 
tricks in the film. Everything you see really happened in real time 
exactly as you see it.

The film took 606 takes. (Holy cow!) On the first 605 takes, 
something, usually very minor, didn't work. They would then have to set 
the whole thing up again. The crew spent weeks shooting night and day. 
By the time it was over, they were ready to change professions. (It's 
surprising they kept their sanity!)
The film cost six million dollars and took three months to complete 
(Wow!) including full engineering of the sequence. In addition, it's 
two minutes long so every time Honda airs the film on British 
television, they're shelling out enough dough to keep any one of us in 
clover for a lifetime.

However, it is fast becoming the most downloaded advertisement in 
Internet history. (It's easy to see why!) Honda executives figure 
the ad will soon pay for itself simply in "free viewings" (Honda isn't 
paying a dime to have you watch this commercial!). (That's clever!)

When the ad was pitched to senior executives, they signed off on it 
immediately without any hesitation - including the costs.

There are six and only six hand-made Honda Accords in the world. To 
the horror of Honda engineers, the filmmakers disassembled two of them 
to make the film. (That's beyond belief. This project was far beyond 
the genius of Swiss watches!)

Everything you see in the film (aside from the walls, floor, ramp, 
and complete Honda Accord) is parts from those two cars.

The voiceover is Garrison Keillor. When the ad was shown to Honda 
executives, they liked it and commented on how amazing computer 
graphics have gotten.

They fell off their chairs when they found out it was for real. Oh, 
and about those funky windshield wipers. On the new Accords, the 
windshield wipers have water sensors and are designed to start doing 
their thing automatically as soon as they become wet.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Amazing!!


----------



## Willfrost (Apr 26, 2006)

Rube Goldberg would be proud!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That was pretty cool!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

One hell of a commercial. Can you setting the same damn thing up that many times. They must of have a rubber room attached to the set and straight jackets hanging ready to be used. :googly:


----------



## Chapter13 (Apr 8, 2005)

Holy cow pies!


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

man, this is still doing its rounds on the net?

this was on telly a year ago!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I musta been showed it a few years ago...like three


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

very cool, amazing how much thought went into how to create that and each effect the parts would have.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You gumba. I already have this in another thread! And no one here saw it. I can't believe it. And no one replied to it either. You are just the favorite baby, aint you?

http://forums.unpleasantstreet.com/showthread.php?t=1993


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

I saw it, DT.  Just didn't reply.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> You gumba. I already have this in another thread! And no one here saw it. I can't believe it. And no one replied to it either. You are just the favorite baby, aint you?
> 
> http://forums.unpleasantstreet.com/showthread.php?t=1993


LOL! I dunno what to say...I'm just the bearer of old news! Oh, and thanks for replying to my thread!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Every time I download stuff like that,I wish I had cable instead of just a 56k line. Considering it was all real and no cg it a real cool ad.


----------

